# TWISP OKTA MOD | PRODUCT OVERVIEW



## HPBotha (8/12/17)

This is a high-end mod capable of an output of 120W with a capacity of 5000 mAh. It features an advanced chipset for electronic control, which is capable of excellent power delivery for a stable and flavorful vaping performance. It also features a host of advanced electronic controls such as Curve Control Wattage and Temperature Control. This battery mod is perfectly suited for the Nimbus and Cumulus Tanks which are tuned for high power STL performance. 

As a Twisp product, all these features are included in a compact and elegant form factor that makes high power performance accessible and portable. An additional mode button can be found on the side of the body making navigation of the menus easier and faster - and advanced feature. The premium high-end battery is enclosed in a fully die-cast metal body with durable PVD coatings.

*Technical Specifications*:
​*Product Size*: 80 x 55.5 x 23 mm
*Weight*: 200g
*Battery Capacity*: 5000 mAh
*Output Modes*: Smart VW / CCW / TC / CCT / Bypass
*Output Wattage*: 120 W
*Resistance compatibility*:0.05 - 5 Ω
*Voltage Range*: 0 - 8.5 V
*Charging Current*: 1 A
*Charging Method*: USB Cable

*Battery*:




*Note on expected runtime values*:
The expected runtime above is a calculated value, results will vary depending on usage. 



*Usage*:






*Switch vaping modes*:
Long press the mode button for ONE second to switch among Smart VW,VT,TCR,CCW, CCT, ByPass.


*Customise your Okta*:
A quick short cut to enter into the system settings is to long press the down and power button.



*Variable Wattage Mode*:



*Temperature Control Modes*:



*Bypass Mode*:


----------



## VapingSquid (8/12/17)

Have to say, I'm impressed! This is nice. Powerful, small, great battery life (as far as specs go).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/12/17)




----------



## Ryan69 (10/1/22)

Imo it's over priced never really got the twisp thing


----------

